# Advise on choosing a fursona breed?



## Mrs. Sullivan (Dec 13, 2019)

_/I hope I'm wording that right LOL/_

I'm still incredibly new to the fandom and I've really been trying to figure out what kind of fursona I should have. I have so many animal preferences but I just don't feel like any of them match my personality. I'm leaning towards something canine or feline, but I love bears and I could see myself as a mini-bear or something, but I'm not sure? All I know is I like being small, I like the cold, I like meat, and I love soft-cute things. :B

Are there any really good quizzes or guides on this sort of thing? I have the colour-scheme and fur patterns figured out, but it's the animal part I'm having trouble deciding on. - Which is kind of vital I know.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes, many quizzes are available online!

I actually suggested 4 different quizzes to another user! Links are in this forum!

forums.furaffinity.net: Hellooo!

Would love to hear the results!


----------



## Mrs. Sullivan (Dec 13, 2019)

Thank you so much for the suggestions! Though I ended up getting three different ones out of the four quizzes lol. It's like even they don't know what I should be. XD


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 13, 2019)

Well, they must all represent different aspects of your personality!

That's why some furries have multiple sonas!

Like, I first got skunk and cat, and I can see how I have aspects of their species, but decided that squirrel was the best fit!

I actually was thinking skunk before the test, and almost chose it!

It would still be my secondary sona!

Its really just for ideas, as it might give you a critter you never considered, but that actually matches you quite well!

If you pick one of your results, a hybrid of them, or something else is up to you!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 13, 2019)

First of all - WELCOME TO THE FANDOM!

As far as your fursona, one of the most important things to keep in mind is IT IS YOURS.

It's not a competition, don't feel like you have to "get it right the first time"or be the center of attention.  

Don't let people shame you for the species you choose - there are always critics, but they are not YOU, they don't know what species (or combination of species) best fits YOU  It could be a common species, it  could be something you rarely see in the fandom, it could be a species created by someone else, or you could create an entirely new species for yourself.

You are allowed to change your fursona, evolve it or switch to a different species if you don't feel like your original really "fits" you.  Change the name, change the gender, change the colors.  Again, it's YOURS.

You can try online quizzes, or simply search your own mind for the animals that you most identify with.  Do you ever daydream your own stories about animal characters?  What animal species do you feel similar to?

No wrong answers.

Have fun with it!


----------



## Skittles (Dec 13, 2019)

I liked Wolves and Squirrels. I am now a Squirlf. 

But nah! You don't need to rush into finding a fursona straight out. It took me a good few months and incarnations before I finally settled with Skittles the Squirlf. ^^

Just think it over and go for what fits!


----------



## Positron (Dec 13, 2019)

Easy, pick protogen. Only protogen. Protgen is always the right choice! 
Jk, have fun with it and pick whatever you like!


----------



## Peach's (Dec 13, 2019)

One will call you eventually.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 13, 2019)

Dont be afraid to mix and match.
Many people combine traits and features from multiple different creatures to create a unique one.
There's also a subgroup of post-furries who anthro other things like inanimate objects, abstract ideas, etc.
I'm big into cyberpunk so I have an AI character that would be considered post-furry and is only part furry just because it has the shape of an animal, not because it is one.


----------



## Tyno (Dec 14, 2019)

pick manokit! Make it small and call it a minnowkit!
But seriously it sounds like you want a midget polar bear. There's also things called plush characters if you want soft.


----------

